# Finished



## Andrea K (Nov 6, 2005)

here's the finished pic of the car...i had previously posted a scan of my progress but i just finished it today.







tell me what you think, thanks for looking!


----------



## Andrea K (Nov 21, 2005)

nothing?


----------



## Verbal (Nov 21, 2005)

Well done Andrea, it's a great drawing!


----------



## Andrea K (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Meysha (Nov 22, 2005)

hey! nice pic andrea!

I don't usually come down in this part of the forum... and I don't think many others do either. But I'm trying to learn different drawing techniques at the moment. so thanks for the ideas!


----------



## terri (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't peek in here nearly as often as I should, because I'm usually very impressed with what I see.  This is a very good drawing, Andrea - you should definitely keep at it!


----------

